# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή κλούβας

## Blackholesun

Την καλημέρα μου στην όμορφη παρέα εδώ του φόρουμ, ειχα αναφερει σε καποιο προηγούμενο ποστ οτι ειχα αρχισει να κατασκευαζω μια κλουβα, μια κλουβα εσωτερικου χωρου , συγκεκριμενα μεσα στο δωματιο μου η οποια θα φτιαχνοταν επι μονιμως βασεως. 

Επειδη ομως μια κλουβα μονιμη στον τοιχο προυποθετη πολλες λεπτομερειες θα τις αναφερω συγκεκριμένα :

Απο θέμα εμφάνισης θα πρεπει να ειναι ομορφη αισθητικα.

Να ειναι ευκολη για την μικρή μου, με ευκολους χωρους κτλ.

Ποιοτικα και κατασκευαστικα να μην εχει φθορες κατα το πέρασμα τον χρόνων.

Απο θεμα καθαριοτητας να ειναι ευκολη στον καθαρισμο της.

__________________________________________________  ______

Τωρα θα μου επιτρεψετε να αναφερθω περι θεματα κατασκευης, καταλληλων υλικων κτλ.

Τα υλικα που χρειάστηκαν ειναι:

5 μετρα κουνελόσυρμα (ανοξείδωτο) ειναι πολυ πιο ακριβο ,δεν σκουριαζει (ξερουμε πόσο επιβλαβή ειναι η σκουρια), και το πιο σημαντικό ειναι πολυ πιο σκληρό.

4 φιάλες σπρέυ χρώματος μαύρο (κατάλληλες μη τοξικες, αοσμο) για να βαψω το κουνελόσυρμα (τονιζω οτι πρεπει το κουνελοσυρμα για να φανει ομορφο σαν ετοιμο κατασκευαστικα πρεπει να γινει μονο με σπρει και οχι πινέλο)

1 κουτι μαυρη μπογια (τις ιδιας εταιριας μη τοξικη) για το τοιχο που βάφτηκε πισω απο το κλουβί

1 λαμπα φθωριου (με κάλυμα απο πλεξιγκλας για τυχον διαροες απο διαφορες εκθεσεις πυράκτωσης) + την συνδεσμολογια για τον διακοπτη on/off και επισης τον χρονοδιακοπτη που χρησιμευει να ανοιγει το φως αυτοματα και να κλεινει.

1 για τον πατο κοπηκε κοντρα πλακε με ξυλακια περιμετρικά και βάφτηκε με την ιδια μαυρη μπογια.

__________________________________________________  _______ 

Τώρα οσο αναφορά για την εσωτερική διακόσμηση καποια πράγματα αγοράστηκα απο πετ (αναγκαστικα) και καποια βρηκα εκτος.

4 πατήθρες (σχοινι χοντρο πολύχρωμα) απο πετ. (ειναι 2 αριστερα πανω κατω, και 2 δεξια, βλεπετε φωτο)
1 μπολ για τροφη, ενα ποτηρι για νερο, πετρα για το ραμφος (ασβεστιο) παιχνιδια στα πλαγια της κλουβας, απο πετ
2 φωλιες στις δυο γωνίες της κλουβας , φτιαχτηκαν απο μενα (ραψιμο στο χερι) εμπνευστικα απο ενα ξενο λινκ που τα πουλουσε προς ετοιμα.
2 μετρα σχοινι κιτρινο χοντρο, (το βρήκα απο μαγαζι με ναυτιλιακα σχοινια) το χρησιμοποιησα για σχοινι αναριχησης και σαν πατηθρα στο κεντρο κοντα στην πορτα
2 ξύλα (κοντάρια) στρογγυλα απο ξυλουργιο (ΜΗ ΛΟΥΣΤΡΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ) για τις 2 μεγαλες οριζοντιες πατήθρες
2 μικρα για να φτιαξω τις 2 κουνιες

__________________________________________________  ______

Οποιος οποια θελει να με ρωτηση για οτιδηποτε, για το κουνελοσυρμα ,χρωματα κτλ, η ακομα περι κατασκευαστικου τομεα και μπορω να βοηθησω ελεύθερα.

__________________________________________________  ______

Τωρα τα χαρούμεα νεα !!!
Οταν εβαλα μεσα την μικρουλα μου απλα χαθηκε!! εκανα να βγει 3 μερες!! Ηταν τοσο φανερα χαρουμενη !! Ειχε τρελαθει !! Πηγαινε παντου χρησιμοποιουσε ολο το κλουβι, επαιζε με τα παιχνιδια της, πετουσε απο την πιο χαμηλη πατηθρα μεχρι πανω στην φωλια της. Με τα αποτελεσματα της κλουβας εμεινα πολυ ευχαριστημενος, η κλουβα μου πηρε σχεδον 3 βδομαδες για την κατασκευη της, οταν εβαλα την Τουιτο μεσα τοτε καταλαβα αυτο που ισχυριζοντουσαν πολλα απο τα ξενα φορουμ οτι ... ενα κλουβι μεγαλο = ενα χαρουμενο και πιο μακρόβιο πτηνο.

Σας παραθετω αναλυτικες φωτο να δειτε την κλουβα μου για να μοιραστω την χαρα μου μαζι σας !

----------


## maria ps

πολύ ωραία μπράβο!
πόσο σου στοίχισε και πόσες μέρες σου πήρε η κατασκευή?
έχει συρτάρι κάτω και πόσο είναι το βάθος της?

----------


## Blackholesun

θα μπορουσε να μου στοιχισει 50 ευρω, αλλα με ακαταλληλα υλικα...
Θα σου πω τιμη κομπλε, ποσο μου κοστισε ολοκληρο και μαζι με τις αγορες απο το πετ κτλ
γυρω στα 200 ευρω, και παλι τιποτα. 

Υψος 1.50 πλατος 55 μηκος 1,15

Να πω οτι η κατασκευη της δεν προκειται περι ευκολη υποθεση, ειμαι χρονια στον τομεα της κατασκευης και εχω να πω οτι με δυσκολεψε λιγο, αν και εγω ειχε απαιτησεις προς τον εαυτο μου γιατι θελω το τελειο. 

Το συρταρι κατω δεν ειναι συρταροτο, εχει ενα ακομα καλυτερο τροπο στο να βγαινει. κατω στον τοιχο αριστερα και δεξια στις γωνιες αποτελειται απο δυο ειδικα καρφια με ουπα, το ξυλο εφαρμοζει εκει μεσα σφινωνει, και μπροστα εσωτερικα του συρτιαρου εχει τοποθετηθει ενα αγκιστρι που πιανει το κλουβι στην μεση και το στερεωνει.

----------


## Blackholesun

Nα προσθεσω οτι η θεση της τροφης του νερου και της πετρας τα εχω βαλει μαζι στο κεντρο στην μεση, και αυτο επειδη θελω να καθομαι στο σκαμπο μου και να την παρατηρω με ανεση οταν τρωει, επειδη ομως ειναι επικυνδινο να κουτσουληση το φαι ειτε το νερο της, απο πανω αν παρατηρησετε εχει μπει μια μεταλικη τεντουλα μαυρη για να τα προστατευει. (μεταλικη γιατι οτι αλλο και να μπει θα φαγωθει ....   :Big Grin:

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!!!!!!
αν και οταν διαβασα το μαυρο μου ηρθε καπως(δεν μου αρεσει το μαυρο χρωμα)
το τελικο αποτελεσμα ειναι αρκετα εντυπωσιακο(τα πολυχρωμα σχοινια εδωσαν παλμο  ::   ::  )
πως ενωσες το κουνελοσυρμα;δεν βλεπω καλα τις φωλιες και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω
 το ραψιμο που εκανες. ωραια η ιδεα της τεντας  ::   ::  μου αρεσει πολυ η πρωτη φωτο
πολυ καμαρι   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή Σωτήρη!
Βρε, μπας και πρέπει να το σκεφτείς να αναλάβεις να φτιάχνεις και κλούβες επαγγελματικά;
Το φως όμως δεν είναι λίγο δυνατό; Ή μήπως φαίνεται έτσι λόγω του μαύρου φόντου;

----------


## fragos

πολυ οραια κατασκευη   :winky:

----------


## Blackholesun

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!

Μια που ειπες φως να μαθετε κατι το οποιο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο χωρις να το παιξω ιδεολογος  φυσικα, για εσας που θελετε να βαλετε

η φθωριου δεν ειναι του εμποριου, ειναι της σειρας SERA (ειδικη για πτηνα) και βγαζει συγκεκριμενο φασμα φωτος, και για να γινω πιο συγκερκιμενος βγαζει καποιες ακτινοβολιες που χρειαζονται οι ζωντανοι οργανισμοι απαγορευοντας καποιες αλλες ακτινοβολιες του απαγορευμενου φασματος, τωρα οσο αφορα την ισχυει και εννοω με αυτο τα watt , τα υπολογιζουμε ως εξης :
προσθετουμε μηκος πλατος υψος, βγαζουμε το αποτελεσμα της μαζας και απο κει αν πχ ειναι για παραδειγμα 100, προσθετουμε σε καθε 10 , 0.5 watt. Κατι αναλογο που  ισχυει στα ενυδρεια με λιτρα νερου , το οποιο το καθε λιτρο ειναι γυρω αν κανω λαθος στα 850 γραμμαρια, εδω δεν εχουμε να κανουμε με νερο  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παρα-παρα πολυ ωραιο αποτελεσμα!!!μπραβο!!!εμενα μου αρεσει παρ απολυ ως κλουβι!!ανετα θα το εβαζα στο δωματιο μου!!!

*εμαθα και για τα οικολογικα-καταλλιλα σπρεϊ...που δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν...

----------


## Blackholesun

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Αγγελε αν χρειαστεις κατι εδω ειμαι εγω. Να προσθεσω οτι αν βαλουμε χρωμα στο κουνελοσυρμα θα πρεπει να πουμε σε αυτον που θα μας το φτιαξει να βαλει μεσα μια μικρη ποσοτητα καταλυτη, εχει την ιδιοτητα να σκληραινει το χρωμα με αποτελεσμα να μην μας μαδαει μετα.

----------


## GEORGEPAP

ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΩΤΗΡΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ.

----------


## Blackholesun

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια, συντομα θα βαλω και ενα βιντεο με την Tweeto μεσα να το δειτε πιο αληθινο !

Το κουνελοσυρμα δεν το ενωσα με κατι επιπροσθετο, το ενωσα λιγο (επαγγελματικα) δηλαδη : 
Οταν εκοψα πχ το μπροστινο μερος του κλουβιου στην αριστερη πλευρα την δεξια και πανω, αφησα ανα 3,4 ματια και ενα συρμα απο το ιδιο το κουνελοσυρμα, με αποτελεσμα οταν εβαλα τα πλαινα και πανω, τα τυλιξα με την ταναλια.

Παραθετω φωτο για διευκρινηση

----------


## copa

πολυ ωραία δουλειά. πρέπει να πιάνει το χέρι σου για να καταφέρεις μια τέτοια κατασκευή.
μία ερώτηση. 
Το κλουβί είναι μπροστά σε παράθυρο;

----------


## Blackholesun

Οχι αλλα το δωματιο ειναι αρκετα φωτεινο, και μπαινουν και καποιες ακτινες το πρωι λιγο κλεφτα.  ::

----------


## Blackholesun

Mπορεσα και εγραψα ενα βιντεο με την μικρη μεσα, για να το δειτε λιγο πιο λεπτομερειακα   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Niva2gr

Πράγματι φαίνεται πολύ καλύτερα στο βίντεο! Μου αρέσει πολύ το συστηματάκι με τις ταΐστρες.

----------


## Blackholesun

το συστηματακι με τις ταιστρες περιεχει 3 διαφορετικα κυπελακια, το ενα για πελετς, το αλλο για ξηρη απλη τροφουλα, και το αλλο για νερακι.... η τεντα ειναι λιγο κοντη αριστερα και δεξια την εκοψα επειτηδες για να κολησω ενα μεγαλυτερο σιδερενιο φυλλο.....
Αν δεις αριστερα του κλουβιου στην πανω οριζοντια ξυλινη πατηθρα εχει + ενα μπολ... για να της βαζω κανενα φρουτακι κτλ. (ειναι σε τετοια θεση για να μην λερωνει πολυ)

----------


## copa

Σωστό παλάτι. το video είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Μπράβο εξαιρετική δουλεία.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Παρα πολυ κατασκευη..τελειααα...  :Big Grin:  
Συγχαρητηρια Σωτηρη...  ::  
Θα ηθελα αν γινετε να δω και εγω καλυτερες φωτογραφιες απο τις φωλιες που εφτιαξες... :winky:

----------


## Blackholesun

Ευχαριστω πολυ και επαναλαμβανω οποιος/α θελει να κανει μια κατασκευη , και μπορω να βοηθησω σε οτιδηποτε μην διστασει.

Σταυρο σευχαριστω ! Να σου δωσω και την απαντηση σου, τις φωλιες τις ειχε πριν κανενα 2μηνο η κεντρικη σελιδα του περιοδικου BIRDTALK , αναμεσα σε καποια αλλα προιοντα υπηρχαν και οι φωλιες,  οπου πηγε αμεσως το ματι μου σε αυτες γιατι τις θεωρησα πανεξυπνο gadget που χρησιμοποιητε για εναν αρκετα καλο λογο! Φυσικα τοποθετειτε στο πιο ψηλο σημειο του κλουβιου , αν αγορασετε κατι τετοιο και το βαλετε απο την μεση και πιο κατω θεωρειται ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ, η φωλια εινια μονο για 1 συγκεκριμενο σκοπο, να προφυλαση το πουλι στον υπνο του , απο ρευματα αερα, θερμοκρασιας κτλ.

Η κατασκευη του προκειται περι πολυ ευκολης υποθεσης, το μονο που χρειαζεσται ειναι 2διαφορετικα υφασματα και 1 πατηθρα, θα σας εξηγησω και τον τροπο κατασκευης της πολυ απλα.

Κοταρχην ειπα 2 διαφορετικα υφασματα γιατι θα περιεχει το εσωτερικο πανι , ο υαλοβαμβακας μεσα, και το εξωτερικο πανι (το ιδιο με το εσωτερικο). Εμεις θελουμε δυο κομματια απο αυτο , θα κοπουν σε σχημα τετραγωνου, για το μεγεθος υπολογιστε τον παπαγαλο σας και πραξτε αναλογα. Οταν τα κοψουμε στριφωνουμε τις ακρες των πανιων με ραψιμο, Ενωνουμε (ραβουμε) 2 ενιαιες πλευρες  και αφηνουμε την κατω οπου θα κοψουμε την πατηθρα την πλαστικη οπου θα τις κανουμε μια τρυπουλα στην καθε ακρη και θα την ραψουμε σε καθε γωνια. Τελος βρειτε ενα κρικο που εχουν τα κλειδια σας, περαστε τον καπου στην μεση, και μετα περαστε το στο κλουβακι σας..  Τοσο απλα   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Παραθετω και φωτος

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σωτηρη κανεις θαυματα!!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!!!

----------


## Blackholesun

υπερβολες........  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Απλα εχω αδυναμια στην μικρουλα κακο ειναι ? ? ?

----------


## maria ps

Σωτήρη λίγο για τον φωτισμό αν μπορείς. Την λάμπα την πήρες απ αυτές που έχουν για τα ενυδρειακά ή υπάρχουν άλλες? Και το κάλυμμα είναι ιδιοκατασκευή? Αν θές ανοίγεις και καινούργιο θέμα γιατί με φωτισμό δεν θυμάμαι να έχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος άλλος. ευχαριστώ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blackholesun

Kαλημερα Μαρια, πριν κανω την εισαγωγη του θεματος πρωτα απολα πρεπει να δειτε ολοι αυτο ->
Οποιος θελει να ασχοληθει με το φως πρεπει να ειναι ενημερωμενος πληρως για της μοναδες μετρησεως, και την καταλληλη χρηση του ως προς την μαζα των lumen.

----------


## Blackholesun

Δυστυχως λαμπες του εμποριου δεν υπαρχουν πολλες και ειναι μετρημενες στα δαχτυλα, αυτες που εχω εντοπισει εγω σαν 100% καταληλες ειναι 2 η μια της σειρας Sera και την αλλην δυστυχως δεν την θυμαμαι γιατι προκειται περι japan και δεν την συγκρατησα. 

Η σειρα της sera ειναι γενικα για ενυδρειακη χρηση, εχουν βγει περιπου 7,8 λαμπες με διαορετικα φασματα χρωματων. Μονο μια απο αυτες κανει και ονομαζετε sera tropic sun , ειναι 1Α , δηλαδη πολυ καλη ποιοτητα χρωματικου φασματος κτλ. Παραθετω φωτο1.

Στην δευτερη φωτο ειναι το χρωματικο φασμα το οποιο μας δειχνει ποιες ακτινες κοβει και ποιες αφηνει, να σας το εξηγησω με απλα λογια, κοβει της επικυνδινες ακτινες σαν αυτες που εχει ο ηλιος και δεν κανει η εκθεση μεγαλης διαρκείας, παραλληλα αφηνει μονο καταλληλες ακτινες για οτιδηποτε ζωντανο εχουμε κτλ.Φωτο2

Αν δειτε την φωτο 1, εχει εξω στο κουτι εχει φωτογραφια με (πτηνα) που σημαινει οτι ειναι καταλληλη. Να τονισω  οτι δεν πρεπει να παρουμε οποιαδηποτε κοινη λαμπα εμποριου, ειναι ακρως επικυνδυνη γιατι βγαζει ολες της επικινδυνες ακτινοβολιες της, φανταστειτε να αφησετε ενα κλουβι στον ηλιο με ενα πτηνο μεσα... μετα απο ωρες θα εχει γινει τραγωδια. Οπως επισης αναφερα πιο πριν τα lumen υπολογιζονται με την μαζα.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πολυ ωραια η κουρνιαστρα...
Μπραβο Σωτηρη...!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blackholesun

Φιλαρακι Σταυρο να σου ριξω τα καλαντα να μου δωσεις κανενα φραγκακι να παρω ενα κρουασαν καναβουρ ?  ::   ::

----------


## maria ps

Μπράβο, ευχαριστούμε πολύ Σωτήρη  :Big Grin:

----------


## vag990

Εξαιρετική δουλειά. Μπράβο και από εμένα.  ::

----------


## petros

σπυρο τα σπρει ποσο σου στιχισαν και λες οτι το χρωμα στο εφτιαξε αυτος δεν μπορεις να το παρεις ετοιμο....????  ::   ::

----------


## Φάμπιο

Πολυ ομορφο αποτελεσμα!
Ωραιο "να πιανουν τα χερια σου"!
Φτιανεις πραγματα και ξερεις οτι το εκανες εσυ για κατι που αγαπας!
Να πω μια ιδεα/ερωτηση;;;;
Πισω αντι για μαυρο φοντο να εβαζες μια αφισα με γυαλιστερη επιφανεια(για ευκολο καθαρισμα)με καποιο τοπιο δασος κι ετσι;;
Στομυαλο μου φανταζει τελειο σαν ζωντανος πινακας!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειναι πολυ ωραιο...αλλα δεν θα αναδικνηετε το πρασινο του ρικ νεκ  :winky:  

αν εχετε δει ομως καπου τετοια αφισα θα ηθελα να μαθω..για μπλε παπαγαλακια ειναι ωραιο!!!

----------


## Φάμπιο

Θα εχει φοβερο καμουφλαζ παντως  ::  

Αγγελε τα ποστερ εννοω η ακομα και οι αφισσες ενυδρειου..

----------


## Blackholesun

Στην αρχη ετσι το ειχα κανει, ειχα εκτυπωση μια μεγαλη αφισα δασους με φυλα κτλ υπολογισα το dimension στο phootoshop και κανονισα το μεγεθος να ειναι οσο το μεγεθος της κλουβας, οταν το εβαλα και το κολησα σε 3,4 μερες επαιζε με το χαρτι και του εκανε παντου τρυπες.... αφηστε που ηταν καταπρασινο το backround και η μικρουλα δεν φαινοταν καθολου...Και ετσι εξυσα πολυ καλα τον τοιχο για να μην βρει με το ραφμος της καποια ατελεια και ξιλωνει σοβαδες και περασα το χρωμα. 
Τωρα ειναι καλυτερο γιατι το μαυρο γυαλιστερο με τα φωτεινα παιχνιδια πατηθρες κτλ + την γυαλιστερη καταπρασινη μικρουλα , ερχονται ολα σε εκθαμπωτικη αντιθεση.

----------


## Steve14

Καλησπερα ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν το γαλβανιζε κουνελοσυρμα κάνει για κατασκευή κλούβας για παπαγαλους.

----------

